# Whats your BMI ?



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Having scared myself silly by calculating mine in June at 24.9 which had me teetering on overweight I have worked myself silly and have got it down to a respectable

20.6 

So whats everyone elses ??

http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/healthyweightcalculator.aspx


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

21.4 from the last time I weighed myself. Used to be 24.2 and I still look the same....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

myn is 31 no way when i was 17half stone id got it just under 20.in reality i should be 17 foot according to that


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Mine is 25.5 but if you measure any tall rugby player they will have a high BMI


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm going to say this before I even get my BMI result, this is not a good measure of whether you are healthy or not! This doesn't take into account any muscular build at all. Body builders, rugby players, bouncers or gym monkeys should totally ignore this!

With my disclaimer out of the way, I'm coming in at a 29.2 which is 0.8 off obese. 

I'd just like to point out that I have a body fat percentage of 20.2%, go figure


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine is 31.4 but as above really.

I am not going to pretend to be skinny but i can still see my ribs and i am well built.


BMI is VERY misleading.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I have a bmi of 27, but a body fat% of 10


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL I'm 36.2 :doublesho

I know I'm overweight, but I wouldn't classify myself morbidly obese. I've got a good level of general fitness, I can run about 3 miles, cycle 20 without too much trouble. It's not like I need specially made clothes either, I'm generally an XL in most brands, I'm just a greedy barstard


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

37 me and officially obese


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine come out at 24.9 which says i am ok for my height and weight, just!! lol


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

21.4 slap bang in the middle of healthy, phew


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Im 22.4 i guess its more of a pointer for fattys who never do anything and sometimes need a wake up call.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

BMI does not take into consideration muscularity and muscle weight. It's a bit of a fail. Extremelly fit rugby players are "obese" according to it. Naturally built powerhouses, will be classed as obese too.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Tom_O said:


> BMI does not take into consideration muscularity and muscle weight. It's a bit of a fail. Extremelly fit rugby players are "obese" according to it. *Naturally built powerhouses*, will be classed as obese too.


That'll be me then.

:lol::lol::lol:

I am overweight, hands-up.

But, i am fit and heavily set for someone of 5'7". I have a classical knuckle-dragger build, short legs, long arms. Covered in hair (except my head). Every woman's worst knightmare. :lol:

Getting clothes to fit is a nightmare in this age of skinny, floppy-haired man-girls. Trousers too long, hips/**** too thin, waist too big. Jumper arms are too short (unless you get those ones with the holes for your thumbs. They make me extremely uncomfortable as i used to get my hands slapped if they were inside my sweater :wall: ). Body too tight, Where's a bloke supposed to put his moobs? :lol::lol::lol:

The point is, there is no one formula that is a complete guide. If you are fit and healthy, ultimately, your actual BMI means bugger all squared.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> That'll be me then.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


:thumb::thumb::thumb:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

26.1

but as above, i don't really take it in to account, as i'm actually trying to put on weight at the moment!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

yes not very accurate at all

body fat percentages on build is the better way to go

my BMI is high but it dont take into consideration my muscularity


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine is 26.2


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> That'll be me then.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


:lol: haha, what a legend, well said.

Mine is 22.7 so fine :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've hit 25.6 which is just prodding into overweight ?! Considering I'm 5'10" and weighing in at a measly 12st 10pounds (I used to be 14st 2pounds when I put on some serious mass, and little bodyfat, but lost alot when I decided I want to try a healthier look, rather than mass-monster) I too find this test to be very misleading as it simply can't calculate how much off my constituency is muscle vs. fat, and even bone densities

In fact, maybe it means that all the ones who fall in a 'healthy weight' category are just not working out enough ? :lol:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

29.4

But i dont pay any attention to BMI


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

28.9

Was 33.2 beginning of September - so improving

Still got 2 stone to lose, but I am fairly well built so wouldn't expect it to go below 25


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Shuck said:


> I'm going to say this before I even get my BMI result, this is not a good measure of whether you are healthy or not! This doesn't take into account any muscular build at all. Body builders, rugby players, bouncers or gym monkeys should totally ignore this!
> 
> With my disclaimer out of the way, I'm coming in at a 29.2 which is 0.8 off obese.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that I have a body fat percentage of 20.2%, go figure


I had to giggle at this thread, I wondered what Viper would be, he's a body builder type isn't he?

The army use BMI for recruitment, but have released guidance to allow some "wriggle room" as it is only a VERY general guideline. Useful if used right, but completely useless for some people.

I recruited a lad and the doc wanted to bump him at the physical because his BMI was high. He was a hulk of a lad, kinda rugby player look, but not obviously muscular. He told me he could run the fitness test (1.5 miles) in 10 mins which is quite a bit below recruiting standard. I asked the doc to note he may have a high BMI guidelines but this may not be accurate and put the lad forward to the PTI. He wasn't BSing me either, he passed all aspects of his fitness with flying colours.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

ooooppppppsssss mine is 33.9  but like ever one said it dose not take in to account musscle mass ect... i would say im FAT but i also without blowing my trumpet im quite musscley also im un fit but i do work where i need to lift heavy waights most of the day. sorry about my spelling had a long day

Wez


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

25.2 but i've always been a solidly built lad.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

6ft 4, 13.5 stone, 22.8 bmi, it says healthy but my belly dont agree lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

6ft 5 17 stone big build 29.3


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Just checked mine, tells me I am 23.5


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

22.7 which puts me at the lower end of healthy whcih I am surprised at, need to move towards the middle more


----------



## rusty82 (Aug 13, 2008)

mines 19.2..........!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't personally believe in BMI. In it's rough calculation guise of height v weight I am officially bordering on obese. This is from a person with very low body fat but a muscular build...i.e. my muscle whacks weight on me and I am then labelled as overweight...I think there are better measures out there.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Black TDI Turbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah dont take note of B.M.I, body fat percentage is what counts.
Im 6ft 3" and weigh 14.5 stone, however i go to the gym 3 times a week weight training, this means i have a B.M.I of 25.22 which classes me as overweight but my body fat is 19% which is good, learn to work on loosing body fat and the B.M.I is just a rough guide.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm 6'3" and have a body fat of 5/6%. That is measured on both scales and with calipers. I have an ectomorph body type too which means I am naturally lean. I have started a new diet plan recently with the aim to bulk up a bit.


----------

